# Reality TV Casting For Haunted Bars!



## JoseFrancisco Mendoza (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello!

I am a development producer at Crybaby Media always on the hunt for new television shows. Currently we are working with a major network trying to come up with a focused around haunted bars. 

Looking for big characters and spooky encounters!! If this is you or you know who would be perfect - please email [email protected]. We look forward to hearing more and will be in touch.

Thanks and have a Spooktacular Day!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmmmm. Interesting that this posts on april fool's day.


----------



## JoseFrancisco Mendoza (Apr 1, 2013)

That is strictly a coincidence. You can check out the validity of our company at our website http://crybaby-media.squarespace.com/ !
We are really looking for Haunted Bars! Please if you know of any don't hesitate to email us!


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

I think this is a great idea!! Please keep us informed if you are able to make this work. I would love to hear more about it. This is one thing i have always wanted to do. There is a halloween themed bar in Pittsburgh, PA called Jekyl and Hyde, dont know a whole lot about it though. Good Luck!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Haunted Bars??
Well, I know most bars are always full of spirits !


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Haunted Bars??
> Well, I know most bars are always full of spirits !


And they are often 'haunted' by the same patrons every day, afternoon, and night... The presences just will not leave


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Interesting idea. I may be wrong, but I don't know if you'll find enough subject matter to do a regular weekly show. I've never heard of any haunted bars. One thought I had was maybe you could expand your range and include pubs and bars in the UK. My guess is they have more drinking establishments with long, storied histories, therefore you'd be more likely to some that were haunted.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I thought he was talking about CHOCOLAT BARS?


----------



## MamaGrizzly (Feb 24, 2013)

I was once a bartender at the Hayloft in Phoenix Az and I HATED being alone in there. As far as having enough haunted bars to sustain a series..I think it would be tough going but good luck.


----------

